# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  802.11n H επόμενη μέρα - AWMN2 !!

## acoul

μια και το έχουμε ρίξει σε flames τελευταία, ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στο αύριο και τι αυτό μας επιφυλάσσει ... !!

AWMN2 από το Internet2, multiple high speed 300Mbps σε τοπολογία ad-hoc mesh. Για την ακρίβεια το σύστημα είναι ήδη διαθέσιμο. είναι φυσικό τα ταρατσοPC να αποτελούν λίαν συντόμως τους δεινόσαυρους του παρελθόντος ...

περιοχές με πολλούς AWMN κόμβους μπορούν να γυρίσουν σε ad-hoc mesh και να βγαίνουν στο backbone με παρόμοιο τρόπο με αυτό που έχουν υλοποιηθεί τα OLSR confederations.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πάω, πάω να γυρίσω τα μηχανήματα μου στο subnet 10/8! Το AWMN2 ερχεταιιιιιιι!!!

----------


## B52

> Πάω, πάω να γυρίσω τα μηχανήματα μου στο subnet 10/8! Το AWMN2 ερχεταιιιιιιι!!!


  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Τι δίσκο χρειάζομαι?

----------


## mojiro

δηλαδή τώρα θα ανεβάζεις usb-hub στη ταράτσα αντί για wraps ?

----------


## acoul

κάτι τέτοιο ίσως σε πιο σύγχρονη μορφή --> USB2, ARM CPU κλπ

----------


## Acinonyx

Την πάτησες mojiro. Ήταν παγίδα τελικά για να παρουσιαστεί το προϊόν...

----------


## acoul

> Την πάτησες mojiro. Ήταν παγίδα τελικά για να παρουσιαστεί το προϊόν...


φοβάμαι ότι παίζεις με "λαθος" πράματα τώρα τελευταία ...

----------


## badge

> φοβάμαι ότι παίζεις με "λαθος" πράματα τώρα τελευταία ...


Λάθος πράγματα το Tremulous? Μην το λες, μην το λες....

----------


## BladeWS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> φοβάμαι ότι παίζεις με "λαθος" πράματα τώρα τελευταία ...
> 
> 
> Λάθος πράγματα το Tremulous? Μην το λες, μην το λες....



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Το 802.11n είναι σε draft 2.0 μορφή, του χρόνου τα χριστούγεννα λένε θα τελειοποιηθεί. Οπότε όποιοι βιαστούν μπορεί να την πατήσουν (μπορεί κ όχι όμως)

----------


## antony++

Για το N δεν χρειάζονται 3 κεραίες ανά λινκ; Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να φτιάξουμε κάπως ένα φίντερ με 3 στοιχεία... αλλιώς να δω τι θα πουν οι γείτονες όταν οι κεραίες στη ταράτσα γίνουν από 5 -> 15!  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Για το N δεν χρειάζονται 3 κεραίες ανά λινκ; Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να φτιάξουμε κάπως ένα φίντερ με 3 στοιχεία... αλλιώς να δω τι θα πουν οι γείτονες όταν οι κεραίες στη ταράτσα γίνουν από 5 -> 15!


Σε αυτό το σημείο θα είναι η τελειοποίησή του. Να παίζει με μία κεραία !!!  ::

----------


## acoul

αυτό συζητάγαμε χθες με τον fengi1 μετά την παρουσίαση στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά. Συγκεκριμένα ένα feeder με 3 μονόπολα σε διάταξη 120 μοίρες και σε απόσταση λ/2 το ένα από το άλλο και από την πλάτη (ανακλαστήρα). το βέλτιστο θα ήταν να μπει στην χοάνη και το USB device ώστε να γλυτώσουμε τα καλώδια, connectors.

----------


## NetTraptor

Hint... υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση...
http://pacwireless.com/products/HDDA5W.shtml

----------


## mojiro

> αυτό συζητάγαμε χθες με τον fengi1 μετά την παρουσίαση στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά. Συγκεκριμένα ένα feeder με 3 μονόπολα σε διάταξη 120 μοίρες και σε απόσταση λ/2 το ένα από το άλλο και από την πλάτη (ανακλαστήρα). το βέλτιστο θα ήταν να μπει στην χοάνη και το USB device ώστε να γλυτώσουμε τα καλώδια, connectors.


το ιδανικό βασικά είναι να βάλουμε εσένα μέσα σε ένα feeder  :: 

 ::  IEEE 802.11acoul  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αυτό συζητάγαμε χθες με τον fengi1 μετά την παρουσίαση στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά. Συγκεκριμένα ένα feeder με 3 μονόπολα σε διάταξη 120 μοίρες και σε απόσταση λ/2 το ένα από το άλλο και από την πλάτη (ανακλαστήρα). το βέλτιστο θα ήταν να μπει στην χοάνη και το USB device ώστε να γλυτώσουμε τα καλώδια, connectors.
> 
> 
> το ιδανικό βασικά είναι να βάλουμε εσένα μέσα σε ένα feeder 
> 
>  IEEE 802.11acoul


Εχει και χαμηλή κατανάλωση ο ατοιμούλης !

----------


## papashark

> Hint... υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση...
> http://pacwireless.com/products/HDDA5W.shtml


Ακριβή μεν, ποιοτική δε....

Nα έπερνε και 3 μαζί, θα ήταν μπόμπα  :: 

Αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινείς, είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω σε αποστάσεις σαν τις δικές μας, σε τι πραγματική ταχύτητα μεταφράζονται τα 300Μbit που διαφημίζουν (270 νομίζω το γρηγορότερο Mode). Αν είναι γύρω στα 100 πραγματικά, ή γύρω στα 200 !!!!

----------


## fengi1

Να και ενας που μιλαει για 600Mbps  ::  


```
Τo 802.11n παρέχει ταχύτητα 140Mbps, με ανώτατο θεωρητικό όριο τα 600Mbps
```



```
Ενδεικτικά, η μετάδοση ενός αρχείου βίντεο που απαιτεί 42 λεπτά μέσω ενός δικτύου 802.11b, χρειάζεται μόλις ένα λεπτό στην περίπτωση του 802.11n.
```

http://www.broadband.gr/opencms/sites/B ... ws071019f/

----------


## Mick Flemm

Θεωρητικά θα φτάνει με όλα τα extensions enabled τα 600ΜBit, κανονικά θα φτάνει μέχρι τα 300Mbit (τόσο λέει το πρότυπο μέχρι στιγμής απ' όσο ξέρω).

Περιμένετε κανένα χρόνο πάντως, θέλει ακόμα πολύ δουλειά, τουλάχιστον στο Linux (και άρα και στο Mikrotik). Οι μόνες κάρτες MIMO που υποστηρίζονται σωστά μέχρι στιγμής είναι οι Intel.

----------


## DragonFighter

> Σύμφωνα με την Intel η εμβέλεια θα είναι τουλάχιστον διπλάσια από αυτή που παρέχουν τα μέχρι τώρα πρότυπα.
> 
> Στα μέσα του 2007 η Wi-Fi Alliance ξεκίνησε να πιστοποιεί προϊόντα βασισμένα στο IEEE 802.11n Draft 2.0. Το πρόγραμμα πιστοποίησης επέφερε μια σειρά νέων χαρακτηριστικών και ένα επίπεδο διαλειτουργικότητας μεταξύ των πωλητών που θα υποστηρίζουν αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά καθώς τον ορισμό “Draft n”. Η πιστοποίηση καλύπτει τα ευρύτερα κανάλια των 20 και 40 MHz και 2 επιπλέον ροές για την επίτευξη της μέγιστης ταχύτητας των 130Mbps στα 20MHz και των 300Mbps στα 40MHz. Ένας μεγάλος αριθμός από πωλητές κατασκευάζουν προϊόντα βασισμένα στο Draft 2.0.
> 
> Οι συσκευές ασύρματης πρόσβασης (access points) της τεχνολογίας 802.11n θα μπορούν να λειτουργούν σε τρεις διαφορετικές καταστάσεις. Στην πρώτη θα υποστηρίζουν συσκευές που διαθέτουν κάρτα δικτύου τύπου 802.11a, 802.11b και 802.11g, στην δεύτερη θα υποστηρίζονται όλες οι τεχνολογίες και στην τρίτη, που ονομάζεται Γκρινφιλντ, θα υποστηρίζονται μόνο συσκευές τύπου 802.11n. Η μέγιστη απόδοση της τεχνολογίας 802.11n θα επιτυγχάνεται στην κατάσταση Γκρινφιλντ, ενώ στις υπόλοιπες καταστάσεις, η απόδοση της θα μειώνεται αισθητά, λόγω της ταυτόχρονης παρουσίας και των υπολοίπων προτύπων.
> 
> Το 802.11n αναμένεται να τελειοποιηθεί τον Μάρτιο του 2009 και να εκδοθεί για χρήση τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009.

----------


## mojiro

Όλα αυτά τα νούμερα είναι σε half duplex να υποθέσω έ;

Άρα πρακτικά μιλάμε για γύρω στα 70-80mbit σε καταστάσεις μη-turbo;

Το ευτύχημα είναι ότι αυτό το bandwidth θα προκαλέσει την κατασκευή ακόμη γρηγορότερων embedded στις ίδιες τιμές με σήμερα, που τουλάχιστον θα παίζουν άψογα σε 802.11a με 4 interfaces.

Ήδη το RB600 παίζει άνετα 2+1 interfaces.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πάντως από default το n "τρώει" το διπλάσιο bandwidth από το g ή το a. ποτίθεται όμως ότι είναι πιο αποδοτικό. Να δούμε..

----------


## NetTraptor

> υποτίθεται όμως ότι είναι πιο αποδοτικό. Να δούμε..


Είναι το μόνο στο οποίο μπορουμε να ελπίζουμε (η αποδοτικότητα) διότι το Mimo μάλλον δεν θα θα μας βολέψει...
Αλλιώς που πάμε ? έχει καμιά άλλη μπάντα?
24GHz anyone?  ::  
http://www.mbsicanada.com/component/pag ... /Itemid,1/

----------


## nikpanGR

Εγώ έχω μάθει ότι ορισμένοι έχουν προχωρήσει στην κατασκευή feeders για n αλλά απλά το κρατάνε μυστικό.Να τα δοκιμάσουν πρώτα,να στήσουν τα δικά τους και μετα βλέπουμε..
όψόμεθα λοιπόν...(αν και κάνουμε και εμείς τις δοκιμές μας!!!με ότι μέσα και φίλους διαθέτομεν).

----------


## fengi1

Συσκευες σε Ν παντως κυκλοφορουν.
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403326

----------


## KYROS

http://www.broadband.gr/opencms/sites/B ... ws071019f/
http://www.broadcom.com/docs/WLAN/802_11n-WP100-R.pdf

----------


## Candlemass

Το 802.11n είναι σε draft mode ακόμα όμως (δεν έχει προτυποποιηθεί πλήρως ακόμα από την IEEE)...
Γι' αυτό και όσες καινούργιες wifi κάρτες κυκλοφορούν είναι 802.11draft-n, οπότε καλό είναι να περιμένουμε να προτυποποιηθεί πλήρως πριν στραφεί κάποιος σε αλλαγή εξοπλισμού (το laptop μου είχε μια Intel Pro Wireless 4965AGN 802.11a/b/g/draft-n κάρτα και την άλλαξα με μια Gigabyte b/g mini-pci express με Atheros chipset, που έχει απογειώσει τις ασύρματες δυνατότητές του...)

----------


## fengi1

TP-LINK TL-WN861N DRAFT N WIRELESS MINI PCI ADAPTER

Τιμή: 20.92 € + 3.97 € 19% ΦΠΑ = 24.89 €

http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/26423 ... niPCI.aspx

[attachment=0:3e7kwd1i]PER.612326.jpg[/attachment:3e7kwd1i]

----------


## papashark

> TP-LINK TL-WN861N DRAFT N WIRELESS MINI PCI ADAPTER
> 
> Τιμή: 20.92 € + 3.97 € 19% ΦΠΑ = 24.89 €
> 
> http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/26423 ... niPCI.aspx
> 
> [attachment=0:2val97vk]PER.612326.jpg[/attachment:2val97vk]


Δεν μου λες κολητέ, μεταφορικά και εκτελωνισμό δεν πληρώνεις ?  ::  

Θεσσαλονίκη, WirelessLan, 30.96€+19% ΦΠΑ = 36.85€

Το κακό είναι ότι δίνουν drivers μόνο για windows...


Edit : Σμικρίνθηκαν σχόλια για τις τιμές,α φού οι τιμές που είχαν αναγραφεί είναι από ελλάδα

----------


## fengi1

> Το κακό είναι ότι δίνουν drivers μόνο για windows...


ας ειναι καλα τα παιδια του ανοικτου λογισμικου. κατι θα βρουν.
Λογικα αφου παιζει 2.400 - 2.483 δεν κανει το feeder 2,4 που ξερουμε ;

----------


## JB172

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=36952 Δες τα link που έδωσε ο KYROS
3 feeders πάνω στο πιάτο ή 3 διαφορετικά πιάτα?

----------


## fengi1

Συσκευες σε Ν .
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403326


TP-LINK TL-WN861N DRAFT N WIRELESS MINI PCI ADAPTER
Τιμή: 20.92 € + 3.97 € 19% ΦΠΑ = 24.89 €
http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/26423 ... niPCI.aspx

[attachment=0:1ccpqwy7]PER.612326.jpg[/attachment:1ccpqwy7]

Λογικα αφου παιζει 2.400 - 2.483 δεν κανει το feeder 2,4 που ξερουμε ;

----------


## Acinonyx

Με μία κεραία ίσως να μην υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά στη διαμεταγωγή (προς το φάσμα πάντα) από αυτό που έχουμε σήμερα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι δίνουν drivers μόνο για windows...
> 
> 
> ας ειναι καλα τα παιδια του ανοικτου λογισμικου. κατι θα βρουν.
> Λογικα αφου παιζει 2.400 - 2.483 δεν κανει το feeder 2,4 που ξερουμε ;


Kάνει.




> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=36952 Δες τα link που έδωσε ο KYROS
> 3 feeders πάνω στο πιάτο ή 3 διαφορετικά πιάτα?


Αν μπορείς να στοχεύσεις σωστά με 3 feeder στο ίδιο πιάτο, τότε ναι.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενα πολύ ανησυχητικό είναι το παρακάτω:




> *Better OFDM*
> In the 802.11n draft, the first requirement is to support an OFDM implementation
> that improves upon the one employed in the 802.11a/g standards, using a higher
> maximum code rate and *slightly wider bandwidth*. This change improves the
> highest attainable raw data rate to 65 Mbps from 54 Mbps in the existing standards.


Πόσο είναι το slightly wider bandwidth; Θα χωράμε στα 40MHz ή θα χρειαστεί να ξηλώνουμε link;

Επίσης το MIMO προϋποθέτει channel bandwidth 40MHz ή μπορεί να δουλέψει και με 20MHz; Αν θέλει 40MHz και με ένα κενό που θα χρειαστούμε άλλα 20+20 γιατί είμαστε στο ίδιο κουτί φάγαμε όλο το φάσμα με 3 links.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επίσης δείτε και αυτά ->
http://www.deviceforge.com/articles/AT5096801417.html
http://www.educause.edu/ir/library/pdf/NMD07027B.pdf

----------


## papashark

> Ενα πολύ ανησυχητικό είναι το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Better OFDM*
> In the 802.11n draft, the first requirement is to support an OFDM implementation
> that improves upon the one employed in the 802.11a/g standards, using a higher
> ...


Θα χωράει μέσα στα 20 αλλά προφανώς θα παρεμβάλει περισσότερο και τα άλλα.

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι προδιαγραφές για to g είναι να έχει 30db λιγοτερα στα 20MHz πάνω και κάτω από το κέντρο του καναλιού, και νομίζω 50db στα 40MHz. Σε σύγκριση με το b που είχε ακόμα λιγότερη παρεμβολή έξω από τα 20Mhz.

Θεωρητική συμπεριφορά για b :

Προδιαγραφές : 

Πραγματική συμπεριφορά dlink 900 : 

Συμπεριφορά g και turbo g :





Υπόψιν σε γενικές γραμμές ότι ισχύ για το g ισχύει και για το a

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ και εγώ. από την αρχή εδώ και σχεδόν 2 χρόνια το βλέπουμε σκεπτικά το n. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι μεγαλώσουμε από 20MHz σε 40MHz όσο efficient Και να είναι όλα τα άλλα πρωτόκολλα .. άστα βραστα. Καμιά σοβαρή και ουσιαστική διαφορά οικολογικά με ~ 2 λινκ ή 2 DualNstream.

Συνοψίζοντας μας λένε ότι θα πάμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μεγαλύτερο εύρος, περισσότερες κεραίες με MUX (ΜΙΜΟ 2x2 40MHz, 2x2 20MHz, 2x3 20MHz κτλ κτλ) και θα διορθώσουμε τον απαισιόδοξο ή άστοχο τρόπο με τον οποίο χειριζόμασταν MAC Protocol Data Units?.. things that make u go hmmmm. 

Μήπως τελικά δεν θα την γλυτώσουμε και θα πάμε σε άλλη μπάντα με τελείως διαφορετική προσέγγιση???...

----------


## giorgos92

To 802.11n παίζει και σε 5Ghz. Επειδή έχω κάρτα a/b/g draft n και στον υπολογιστή και στο router μου της broadcom και οι δύο, έχω να πώ τα καλύτερα λόγια! Απλώς η omni του router με την omni του υπολογιστή βγάζουν περι τα 90 Mbit.
Δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως κάτι: Το 802.11n έχει τρείς κεραίες για να κάνει ένα link με την μέθοδο του MIMO (Multiple Input - Multiple Output). Άν γινόταν εδώ ένα μακρινό link σε 802.11n, θα χρειαζόταν απαραίτητα 3 κεραίες ή γίνεται και με άλλο τρόπο;

----------


## papashark

> To 802.11n παίζει και σε 5Ghz. Επειδή έχω κάρτα a/b/g draft n και στον υπολογιστή και στο router μου της broadcom και οι δύο, έχω να πώ τα καλύτερα λόγια! Απλώς η omni του router με την omni του υπολογιστή βγάζουν περι τα 90 Mbit.
> Δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως κάτι: Το 802.11n έχει τρείς κεραίες για να κάνει ένα link με την μέθοδο του MIMO (Multiple Input - Multiple Output). Άν γινόταν εδώ ένα μακρινό link σε 802.11n, θα χρειαζόταν απαραίτητα 3 κεραίες ή γίνεται και με άλλο τρόπο;


Και με 1 ή 2 θα έπαιζε, αλλά θα είχαμε και πτώση της απόδωσης από ότι έχω καταλάβει (χωρίς να βάζω και το χέρι στην φωτιά, γιατί άλλο η απόδωση σε εσωτερικό χώρο με λήψη από τις δύο κεραίες για καλύτερο diversity και εκμετάλευση ανακλάσεων, και άλλο σε μακρινό λινκ). Υπόψιν ότι το ΜΙΜΟ είναι για μέχρι 4 κεραίες !!!

Οπότε λογικά θα πρέπει να έχουμε έχω είτε 2 και παραπάνω κεραίες, είτε πιάτα με διπλά, τριπλά, τετραπλά feeders, είτε κεραίες με διπλή πόλωση (έχει κάτι ωραία πιατάκια η Pacific Wireless)

----------


## papashark

> Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ και εγώ. από την αρχή εδώ και σχεδόν 2 χρόνια το βλέπουμε σκεπτικά το n. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι μεγαλώσουμε από 20MHz σε 40MHz όσο efficient Και να είναι όλα τα άλλα πρωτόκολλα .. άστα βραστα. Καμιά σοβαρή και ουσιαστική διαφορά οικολογικά με ~ 2 λινκ ή 2 DualNstream.
> 
> Συνοψίζοντας μας λένε ότι θα πάμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μεγαλύτερο εύρος, περισσότερες κεραίες με MUX (ΜΙΜΟ 2x2 40MHz, 2x2 20MHz, 2x3 20MHz κτλ κτλ) και θα διορθώσουμε τον απαισιόδοξο ή άστοχο τρόπο με τον οποίο χειριζόμασταν MAC Protocol Data Units?.. things that make u go hmmmm. 
> 
> Μήπως τελικά δεν θα την γλυτώσουμε και θα πάμε σε άλλη μπάντα με τελείως διαφορετική προσέγγιση???...


Και όμως υπάρχει διαφορά.

Σήμερα με nstreme & turbo (40Mhz) με τα ΜΤ, φτάνουμε πετί τα 80Μbit.

To n με το ίδιο εύρως συχνότητας (40 MHz), υπόσχετε υπερδιπλάσιες πραγματικές ταχύτητες, με την χρήση παραπάνω κεραιών.

Αυτό που ίσως βοήθαγε πολύ το δίκτυο μας (σκέφτομε απλά φωναχτά) είναι νέα λινκς σε νέες συχνότητες, κατά προτίμηση μακρινά, ώστε να μειωθούν οι αποστάσεις στο BGP και έτσι να αποσυμφωριστούν αρκετά λινκ που σήμερα ίσως να μπουκώνουν.

Αλλωστε για πολλούς από εμάς τα 20Mbit σε ένα λινκ είναι υπέρ αρκετά (πόσο μάλιστα τα 40) καθότι σπάνια έχουμε τόσο πολύ κίνηση, εκτός αν κατεβάζουμε σαν τρελλοί οι ίδιοι (ή έχουμε σύνδεση γιγάμπιτη με τον Μάριο  ::  ). Ενώ άλλοι βλέπουν τριψήφια κίνηση στους ρούτερς τους (βλέπε spirosco, tracman, και πολλούς ακόμα).

----------


## papashark

Και για να γίνω ποιο ακριβής στις διαφορές του σήμερα (τουλάχιστον μεταξύ g και n ) :

- Στο n έχουμε καλύτερο OFDM με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε ακόμε ένα mode λειτουργείας και από τα 54 να πάμε στα 65mbit
- Εχουμε το Space Division Multiplexing (όπως λέμε OFDM) που μας δίνει ένα 4χ
- Εχουμε τον διπλασιασμό του εύρους από τα 20 στα 40Mhz (που υπάρχει και σήμερα στα g+ με 108Mbit)
- Εχουμε την αποστολή περισσότερων πακέτων δεδομένων με λιγότερες επικεφαλίδες για το 802.11 μέσα στα πακέτα
- Εχουμε το Reduced Inter-frame Spacing (RIFS), που υπόσχετε μικρότερους χρόνους μεταξύ της αποστολής των πακέτων.

Κοινώς κερδίζοντας λίγο από εδώ, λίγο από εκεί, πολύ από παρακάτω, κατάφεραν να κάνουν το θεωρητικό 54mbit σε 11 φορές ταχύτερο φτάνοντας τα 600mbit.

Να τονίσω ότι πολλές από τις τεχνολογίες αυτές υπάρχουν και σε propriety modes άλλων εταιρειών. Ετσι υπάρχει το turbo G με διπλάσιο εύρος συχνότητας (40Mhz) , το g+ που είχε κυκλοφορήσει μια εταιρεία που είχε πολύ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες κρατόντας το ίδιο εύρος (20Mhz) μάλλον παίζοντας με το 64QAM σε 128QAM, το nstreme, και διάφορα άλλα που δεν έτυχε να πέσουν στα χέρια μας. 

Το ποιο βασικό πάντως είναι οι ΜΙΜΟ κεραίες, εκεί θα έχουμε την μεγάλη διαφορά  ::

----------


## nvak

Αν παίζει στα 5Ghz κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Στους 2,4, λόγω του θορύβου, δεν αξίζει να προσπαθήσουμε.
Πολλαπλά feeder είναι δύσκολο να έχουμε στο ίδιο πιάτο και να διατηρήσουμε την κατευθυντικότητά του.
Ένα feeder με πολλά μονόπολα, μάλλον δεν θα μας δώσει τα αναμενόμενα, γιατί δεν θα υπάρχει η απομόνωση μεταξύ των κεραιών.
(έχουν γίνει δοκιμές σε nstreme 2 και δεν απέδωσαν)

Πολλαπλές κεραίες σε a είναι η πιό εφικτή λύση. 
Πρέπει πρώτα να δοκιμάσουμε με πολλαπλά πιάτα να δούμε ότι όντως δουλεύει. 
Μετά, μπορούμε να πειραματιστούμε με την κατασκευή πολλαπλής σχισμοκεραίας σε ενιαία κατασκευή.
Εναλλακτικά με την χρήση συνδιασμών πάνελ και πιάτων. 

Όσο για κάρτα, πρέπει να βρούμε κάποια USB που να μας κάνει, γιατί τα πολλά καλώδια RF ανεβάζουν υπερβολικά το κόστος. 

Αν το όλο πράγμα πετύχει και είναι ακριβό, θα αποκτήσουμε δύο κατηγορίες ΒΒ !! 
αν είναι φτηνό, θα γίνει ότι και στην μετάβαση απο το b στο a  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> - Στο n έχουμε καλύτερο OFDM με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε ακόμε ένα mode λειτουργείας και από τα 54 να πάμε στα 65mbit
> .....
> .....
> .....


Καλά αυτό να το δούμε στην πράξη γιατί και αλλοι στα 3.χGHz λέγανε αλλά...
Συνήθως ανοίγοντας το εύρος κάνανε τα πάντα... το OFDM ήταν OFDM
Τα optimizations ήταν call me nstream like...
Και εδώ κάπως έτσι το βλεπω στην πράξη. Για το πρώτο κομμάτι. Το κυρίως gain έρχεται από το εύρος...




> Το ποιο βασικό πάντως είναι οι ΜΙΜΟ κεραίες, εκεί θα έχουμε την μεγάλη διαφορά


όντως εδώ έχουμε κάτι που μας είναι λίγο άγνωστο στην πράξη αν εξαιρέσουμε τα dual links... Είναι μια ευκαιρία να πειραματιστούμε ή είναι αδύνατων για την περίπτωση μας? έχει και τις πρακτικές αλλά και τις οικονομικές του δυσκολίες ... 
MIMO 
From your mouth ... Και στης PAC το αυτί? Μήπως όλα τα λεφτά τελικά είναι να έχουμε ένα σχέδιο feeder ή κεραίας που να είναι έτυμο δια τους 5GHz έτσι ότι και να γίνει. Βρέξει χιονίσει..?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> - Στο n έχουμε καλύτερο OFDM με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε ακόμε ένα mode λειτουργείας και από τα 54 να πάμε στα 65mbit
> .....
> .....
> .....
> 
> 
> Καλά αυτό να το δούμε στην πράξη γιατί και αλλοι στα 3.χGHz λέγανε αλλά...
> ...


Μην μπερδεύεις το dual link (ή dual nstreme link που το λέει η MikroTik) που τρώει 2χ20 MHz με τα 4x streams του n γιατί αυτά είναι και τα 4 στα ίδια 20Mhz !

Το κακό με το αυτί της PAC είναι ότι είναι δερμάτινο και ακριβό !

Πρέπει να βρούμε feeders με 2 πόλους, ή και 3 !

Δεν βάζετε τον σύλλογο να χρηματοδωτήση την μελέτη και την κατασκευή τους ?  ::  

Να φτιαχτούν μερικά σχέδια, και κάποιος από τους τόσους που έχουν καλά network analyzers και γέφυρες στασίμων για υψηλές συχνότητες, να δουν ποια αποδίδουν στο εργαστήριο καλύτερα, ώστε να καταλήξουμε σε κάποιο μοντέλο.

Ακόμα και αν δεν παίξουμε με το Ν, κάποιοι θα τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε είτε για διπλα λινκ, είτε για οικονομία στα πιάτα (εγώ έχω 3 πιατα με διπλά feeders καθότι έχω κοντινά λινκς σε πολύ στενή γωνία), κάτι που πονάει αρκετούς κόμβους, όχι σε θέμα κόστους, αλλά χώρου, στήριξης, και γκρίνιας από τους γείτονες  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αν παίζει στα 5Ghz κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Στους 2,4, λόγω του θορύβου, δεν αξίζει να προσπαθήσουμε.
> Πολλαπλά feeder είναι δύσκολο να έχουμε στο ίδιο πιάτο και να διατηρήσουμε την κατευθυντικότητά του.
> Ένα feeder με πολλά μονόπολα, μάλλον δεν θα μας δώσει τα αναμενόμενα, γιατί δεν θα υπάρχει η απομόνωση μεταξύ των κεραιών.
> (έχουν γίνει δοκιμές σε nstreme 2 και δεν απέδωσαν)
> 
> Πολλαπλές κεραίες σε a είναι η πιό εφικτή λύση. 
> Πρέπει πρώτα να δοκιμάσουμε με πολλαπλά πιάτα να δούμε ότι όντως δουλεύει. 
> Μετά, μπορούμε να πειραματιστούμε με την κατασκευή πολλαπλής σχισμοκεραίας σε ενιαία κατασκευή.
> Εναλλακτικά με την χρήση συνδιασμών πάνελ και πιάτων. 
> ...


Η pacific wireless κάπως το έχει κάνει που έχει τις 2 πολώσεις στο ίδιο πιάτο  ::

----------


## Trackman

Δώσε link να δούμε

----------


## NetTraptor

Εννοούσα τις πολλές κεραίες.. προφανώς αυτό που προτείνει το MIMO είναι κάτι άλλο...

όσο για την χρηματοδότηση... ποιος είπε όχι... τα λεφτά είναι το λιγότερο σε αυτή την ζωή.  :: 

αλλού είναι το θέμα συνήθως.  ::

----------


## papashark

http://www.pacwireless.com/products/HDDA5W.shtml


Της νύχτας τα καμώματα, τα βλέπει ο κόσμος και γελά...  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Ειναι σχετικα θεματα . Μηπως πρεπει να τα ενωσει καποιος ; 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36869

----------


## mojiro

2 πράματα...

1) η pacific είναι σχεδιασμένη και για δύο ταυτόχρονες εκπομπές;

2) καμιά πατέντα με special βάση για 3 feeder δε μπορεί να υπάρξει; Ούτε ας πούμε ότι κεντράρουμε την μία και μετά, τα δεύτερα feeders τα πολώνουμε/στρέφουμε κατάλληλα πάνω στο πιάτο; Κάτι δηλαδή σαν την πατέντα hotbird+astra αλλά σε πιο δύσκολη φάση μιας και θες να πετύχεις το ίδιο σημείο από 3εις διαφορετικές γωνίες/ανακλάσεις...

όπως και να έχει μάλλον μας βλέπω για εξωτερικές συσκευές (ακούς acoul?) γιατί την απόσταση θα την πληρώνουμε σε καλώδιο+στάσιμα...

----------


## papashark

> 2 πράματα...
> 
> 1) η pacific είναι σχεδιασμένη και για δύο ταυτόχρονες εκπομπές;
> 
> 2) καμιά πατέντα με special βάση για 3 feeder δε μπορεί να υπάρξει; Ούτε ας πούμε ότι κεντράρουμε την μία και μετά, τα δεύτερα feeders τα πολώνουμε/στρέφουμε κατάλληλα πάνω στο πιάτο; Κάτι δηλαδή σαν την πατέντα hotbird+astra αλλά σε πιο δύσκολη φάση μιας και θες να πετύχεις το ίδιο σημείο από 3εις διαφορετικές γωνίες/ανακλάσεις...
> 
> όπως και να έχει μάλλον μας βλέπω για εξωτερικές συσκευές (ακούς acoul?) γιατί την απόσταση θα την πληρώνουμε σε καλώδιο+στάσιμα...


τσ τσ τσ, ένα κλικ είναι μονάχα...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Τρόποι για να στηριχθούν 2 ή και 3 feeder σε ένα μπράτσο πιάτου φαντάζομαι πως μπορούν να εφευρεθούν/υιοθετηθούν.
Στην περίπτωση του κεραιοσυστήματος που παραθέτεις Πάνο, το εκτός μπράτσου στηριζόμενο feeder δεν είναι λίγο έκκεντρο?  ::  
Έχει δουλέψει στην πράξη κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο?

----------


## mojiro

> Έχει δουλέψει στην πράξη κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο?


Δόξα το Θεό και την φυσική, αλλά όσο έκκεντρο και εάν είναι μπορείς να του δώσεις κατάλληλη γωνία ώστε να κοιτάξει σωστά το κάτοπτρο, στη συνέχεια να ανακλαστεί και τέλος να φτάσει στο απέναντι κάτοπτρο.

Δυστυχώς δε μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό... θα βάλουμε τρία πιάτα για ένα λινκ??? Οκ για ένα "καλό λινκ", αλλά πιο μετά;

Δε θα γλιτώσουμε αλλαγή καρτών, επιπλέον feeder και καλώδια, ας γλιτώσουμε πιάτα + στήριξη

----------


## KYROS

Νομίζω ότι μια τέτοια κατασκευή θα δουλέψει.
Στο πίσω μέρος κλασικού feeder ορθογώνιος κυματοδηγός 
χωρισμένος σε τρεις θαλάμους, με 3 μονόπωλα.

Απαιτούνται υπολογισμοί όσοι εθελοντές προσέλθετε.

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Έχει δουλέψει στην πράξη κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο?
> 
> 
> Δόξα το Θεό και την φυσική, αλλά όσο έκκεντρο και εάν είναι μπορείς να του δώσεις κατάλληλη γωνία ώστε να κοιτάξει σωστά το κάτοπτρο, στη συνέχεια να ανακλαστεί και τέλος να φτάσει στο απέναντι κάτοπτρο.


Ρωτάω γιατί από την φωτό φαίνεται πως στο δεύτερο feeder δεν του έχει δοθεί κατάλληλη κλίση προς το κέντρο του πιάτου και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κοιτάει/φωτίζει αλλού.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> ...


Kαι δίκιο έχεις. Η φώτο είναι από την πρώτη δοκιμή που έγινε νύχτα με όλη την σημασία της έκφρασης  :: 

Επαιξε και έτσι με καλό σήμα πάντως. Το καλύτερο κεντράρισμα μου έδωσε 3db μονάχα

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται πολλές κεραίες.. Η διαφορά πόλωσης πιστευω θα είναι αρκετή ώστε να ανιχνευτεί από το δέκτη χωρική διαφορά και να λειτουργήσει η πολυπλεξία. Σε αυτό βοηθάνε οι αποστάσεις των link μας και το γεγονός ότι η διάδοση στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο έχει διαφορές από αυτή στο κατακόρυφο.

Υπάρχει και η άλλη λύση. Μένουμε με μία κεραία και χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο την πιο αποδοτική διαμόρφωση/κωδικοποίηση.

----------


## papashark

Πάντως να πω ότι στον 23 η πατέντα είναι έτσι κανά χρόνο, τα 2 λινκ έχουν διαφορά 6 μοίρες, αλλά απόσταση ~850 και ~1150 μέτρα.

Υπάρχει και αντίστοιχη πατέντα σε πιάτα στον 405, όπου εκεί το "παράκεντρο" είναι στα 8 χιλιόμετρα  :: 

Αν πλησιάσουν τα feeders μπορούν να κεντράρουν πολύ κοντύτερα από τις 6μοιρες που έχω τώρα.

----------


## nvak

Δοκιμάστε πρώτα με 3 πιάτα να δούμε αποτελέσματα και μετά βλέπουμε για τα feeder. Δεν είναι ακόμα η ώρα τους.

Έχω ποστάρει παλιότερα σχέδιο feeder με δύο πολώσεις, απο αντιγραφή επαγγελματικού ραδιολίνκ τηλεόρασης.
Δεν είναι δύσκολη η κατασκευή του για τους 5.
Όμως βλέποντας το τί κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο, μάλλον πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε τους 5 για το n. 

Μία καρτούλα που κρίνω ιδανική είναι η κάτωθι :
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613746
Δεν γνωρίζω αν ρυθμίζει ισχύ κλπ.
Για feeder θέλει κάτι σε 3πλό biquad.

----------


## NetTraptor

ε σκάλωμα με τα usb... Δεν θέλουμε .. πως το λένε... άκου USB σε λινκ... USB... BB?  ::   ::   :: 
Σαν τραύλισμα ακούγετε  ::

----------


## papashark

USBBBBBBBφτου...

Αναρωτιέμαι τι CPU θα τραβάνε 200Mbit σε USB2, καθώς και πόσο μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ο δίαυλος του USB2....

----------


## trendy

Θεωρητικά 480Mbps.

----------


## nvak

Γιατί δεν τα θέλετε ? Επειδή δεν στήνονται σε ΜΤ ? 
Στην ανάγκη βάζουμε vista  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

sVISTA θα βάλουμε  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

http://www.planet.com.tw/en/product/pro ... hp?id=3173
και για 802.11 b/g

----------


## NetTraptor

άσχετο!  ::

----------


## acoul

it's here !!

SR71-5 & Radio Driver

το μόνο που λείπει είναι ο χρόνος και το budget, βλέπε ζεστά, αχνιστά λουκάνικα, για να ξεκινήσουν οι πρώτες δοκιμές  ::

----------


## jvig

> it's here !!
> 
> SR71-5 & Radio Driver
> 
> το μόνο που λείπει είναι ο χρόνος και το budget, βλέπε ζεστά, αχνιστά λουκάνικα, για να ξεκινήσουν οι πρώτες δοκιμές


Τα 3 feeder (η το τριπλό biquad) πώς συνδέονται με την καρτούλα που έχει μόνο τις κλασσικές δύο RF υποδοχές;
(Αν είναι μεγάλη μλκ η ερώτηση δείξτε επιείκεια  ::  )

----------


## acoul

έχω κάνει την ίδια ερώτηση στην Ubiquiti

----------


## Ernest0x

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> it's here !!
> 
> SR71-5 & Radio Driver
> 
> το μόνο που λείπει είναι ο χρόνος και το budget, βλέπε ζεστά, αχνιστά λουκάνικα, για να ξεκινήσουν οι πρώτες δοκιμές 
> 
> 
> ...


Είναι για 2x2 ΜΙΜΟ διάταξη.

----------


## acoul

@Ernest0x: κατατοπιστικότατος ως συνήθως ...  :: 

και άλλη μια miniPCI καρτούλα ... !! και ακόμη ένα σχετικό λινκ --> εδώ.

από ότι φαίνεται και η mtik το έχει στα σκαριά ...

give me the code

----------


## mojiro

μου κάνει εντύπωση πως εδώ έχει 2 κεραίες
http://www.ubnt.com/products/sr715.php

και εδώ τρεις...!

πάντως την βλέπω να έχει τα κλασσικά της ubiquity κόστη...

Το πιο ενδιαφέρον για εμένα είναι να βάλουμε 802.11n-2.4GHz για τους Clients

----------


## acoul

έχει και Sparklan

----------


## papashark

Η ubiquity έχει 3 κάρτες με n, όλες αρχίζουν με τον κωδικό "sr71" (όπως το γνωστό αεροσκάφος της Locheed), και μετά έχουν το "Α", "-2" και "-5"

Η SR71A έχει διάταξη 3χ3 ΜΙΜΟ που σημαίνει 3 κεραίες. Οι άλλες έχουν από 2.

Πάντως οι κάρτες της ubiquity είναι βασισμένες σε atheros chipάκι, οπότε θα τα δούμε και σε άλλες εταιρίες, αρκετά φθηνότερα (όπως έχουν βγει pre-n στους 2.4 σε τιμές τσάμπε στο eshop.gr)

----------


## Acinonyx

Τζάμπα χάνουμε το χρόνο μας τώρα. Ας σταθεροποιηθεί το n και θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε. Η βιασύνη... κοστίζει.

----------


## compiler

> Τζάμπα χάνουμε το χρόνο μας τώρα. Ας σταθεροποιηθεί το n και θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε. Η βιασύνη... κοστίζει.


+1

Κατα τη γνώμη μου.
Ασε να το δοκιμάσουν. Να επιλύσουν τα bugs που σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν... Και αφου περάσει κανα 6μηνο και εχουν λύσει τα θέματα και εχουν πέσει και οι τιμές στα hw του n ...
Εγω και στα OS παντα παω μια ver πισω γι'αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο  ::

----------


## acoul

άλλοι το θέλουν στο πιάτο, άλλοι θέλουν να τη ψάχνουν, υπάρχει χώρος για όλους  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

άλλοι είναι ανυπόμονοι και έχουν χρόνο (και χρήμα) να ξοδέψουν, άλλοι έχουν υπομονή και προτιμούν να ξοδεύουν τον χρόνο τους όσο πιο αποτελεσματικά γίνεται.

----------


## bedazzled

> άλλοι είναι ανυπόμονοι και έχουν χρόνο *(και χρήμα)* να ξοδέψουν, άλλοι έχουν υπομονή και προτιμούν να ξοδεύουν τον χρόνο τους όσο πιο αποτελεσματικά γίνεται.


Και μάλιστα όχι δικό τους...  :: 

Acinonyx+++

----------


## nikpanGR

απο θεωρίες να σας πω και εγω χιλιάδες......αμα δεν βρεξεις..κ.....ψάρι δεν τρώς..εγω αυτό εχω μάθει στην ζωη μου........τα αλλά είναι λογύδρια......και απ αυτά το forum αυτο δόξα να έχει ο γιαραμπής..........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Υπάρχει μια φειδωλή ανακοίνωση από την mikrotik για την ανακοίνωση προϊόντων 802.11n στο επόμενο MUM – Prague στης 27-28 /2 /2009.




> Announcements
> -------------
> We will be announcing new products, including:
> - ultra-low cost SOHO solution
> - multiport gigabit router
> - USB
> - *802.11n product and more*

----------


## NetTraptor

ΚαραLOL Το είπαμε και έγινε. Πάλι η ΜΤ θα δώσει λύση???
Αν Παίξει κάτι τέτοιο (802.11n driver). Την επόμενη ημέρα της ανακοίνωσης θα έχετε αποτελέσματα. 1 Λινκ μέσα στον router είναι σε κατάσταση standby με dual polarity και μπόλικες 802.11n κάρτες..  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=18169

----------


## Mick Flemm

To AR5213 δεν υποστηρίζει n  ::  μούφα το screenshot...

Λοιπόν παίδες...

Αν θέλετε να παίξετε με n και Atheros, προτιμίστε τη σειρά 9xxx. Παίζουν κανονικά με τον ath9k στο linux ο οποίος υποστηρίζεται απ' την ίδια την Atheros. To mac80211 υποστηρίζει n και αυτές τις μέρες τελειοποιείται το HT support. Όταν γυρίσω Ηράκλειο θα κάνω και μερικές δοκιμές με το wireless-testing tree και θα σας στείλω αποτελέσματα.

Τώρα αν η M.T. πήρε τον κώδικα απ' το linux (ως συνήθως) ή το BSD (γιατί και στο freebsd υποστηρίζουν 11n και ο madwifi είναι βασισμένος στο δικό τους stack) ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει, πάντως σίγουρα δεν έδωσε καμία λύση, βούτηξε ως συνήθως τη δουλειά άλλων. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι το state of the art αυτή τη στιγμή είναι εκεί και όχι στο M.T. Αν θέλετε να σκάτε φράγκα για κάτι που υπάρχει τσάμπα (κι εδώ δεν είναι σαν το turbo/fast frames/compression/nstreme klp αλλά μιλάμε για το standard προτοκολο, δεν παρέχει δηλαδή κάτι "καλύτερο" η M.T. από το Linux και το freebsd) και σίγουρα υπολείπεται σε features, καλά να πάθετε. Δεν είμαι acoul να σας πρίζω και να σας λέω διάφορα (είμαι ποιο πολύ του "shut up and code") αλλά κάποια στιγμή το δίκτυο πρέπει να αποκτίσει και πάλι τον πειραματικό/ερευνητικό του χαρακτήρα και κάτι τέτοιο γινεται μόνο όταν αποφασίσουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και πάλι (γιατί έτσι δουλεύαμε για χρόνια πριν έρθει το MT) ελεύθερο λογισμικό.

----------


## papashark

Δεν είναι μούφα, απλά έχουν τις επιλογές στην κονσόλα, ασχέτως κάρτας



```
[[email protected]] /interface wireless> set 0 band=
2.4ghz-b    2.4ghz-g-turbo  2ghz-10mhz  2ghz-5mhz  5ghz-10mhz  5ghz-5mhz   
2.4ghz-b/g  2.4ghz-onlyg    2ghz-11n    5ghz       5ghz-11n    5ghz-turbo
```



```
[[email protected]] /interface wireless> set 0 band=5ghz-11n 
bad band and/or channel, see 'wireless info' for supported channels
```



```
[[email protected]] /interface wireless> info print 
 0 interface-type=Atheros AR5213 chip-info="mac:0x5/0x9, phy:0x43, a5:0x36, a2:0x0, eeprom:0x4008" 
   pci-info="03:08.0" capabilities=tx-power-control,ack-timeout-control,virtual-ap,alignment-mode,
                                   noise-floor-control,scanning,burst-support,nstreme,sniffing,
                                   compression,power-channel,wmm 
   default-periodic-calibration=enabled 
   supported-bands=2ghz-b,5ghz,5ghz-turbo,2ghz-g,2ghz-g-turbo,5ghz-10mhz,5ghz-5mhz,2ghz-10mhz,2ghz-
                   5mhz 
   2ghz-b-channels=2192:0,2197:0,2202:0,2207:0,2212:0,2217:0,2222:0,2227:0,2232:0,2237:0,2242:0,
                   2247:0,2252:0,2257:0,2262:0,2267:0,2272:0,2277:0,2282:0,2287:0,2292:0,2297:0,
                   2302:0,2307:0,2312:0,2317:0,2322:0,2327:0,2332:0,2337:0,2342:0,2347:0,2352:0,
                   2357:0,2362:0,2367:0,2372:0,2377:0,2382:0,2387:0,2392:0,2397:0,2402:0,2407:0,
                   2412:0,2417:0,2422:0,2427:0,2432:0,2437:0,2442:0,2447:0,2452:0,2457:0,2462:0,
                   2467:0,2472:0,2477:0,2482:0,2487:0,2492:0,2497:0,2502:0,2507:0,2224:0,2229:0,
                   2234:0,2239:0,2244:0,2249:0,2254:0,2259:0,2264:0,2269:0,2274:0,2279:0,2284:0,
                   2289:0,2294:0,2299:0,2304:0,2309:0,2314:0,2319:0,2324:0,2329:0,2334:0,2339:0,
                   2344:0,2349:0,2354:0,2359:0,2364:0,2369:0,2374:0,2379:0,2384:0,2389:0,2394:0,
                   2399:0,2404:0,2409:0,2414:0,2419:0,2424:0,2429:0,2434:0,2439:0,2444:0,2449:0,
                   2454:0,2459:0,2464:0,2469:0,2474:0,2479:0,2484:0,2489:0,2494:0,2499:0,2504:0,
                   2509:0,2514:0,2519:0,2524:0,2529:0,2534:0,2539:0 
   5ghz-channels=4920:0,4925:0,4930:0,4935:0,4940:0,4945:0,4950:0,4955:0,4960:0,4965:0,4970:0,
                 4975:0,4980:0,4985:0,4990:0,4995:0,5000:0,5005:0,5010:0,5015:0,5020:0,5025:0,
                 5030:0,5035:0,5040:0,5045:0,5050:0,5055:0,5060:0,5065:0,5070:0,5075:0,5080:0,
```

(το printout συνεχίζετε με τα κανάλια για 5ghz, 5ghzTurbo, 2ghz-g, καθώς και με τα 5 & 10 Mhz κανάλια

----------


## acoul

> To AR5213 δεν υποστηρίζει n  μούφα το screenshot...
> 
> Λοιπόν παίδες...
> 
> Αν θέλετε να παίξετε με n και Atheros, προτιμίστε τη σειρά 9xxx. Παίζουν κανονικά με τον ath9k στο linux ο οποίος υποστηρίζεται απ' την ίδια την Atheros. To mac80211 υποστηρίζει n και αυτές τις μέρες τελειοποιείται το HT support.
> 
> Τώρα αν η M.T. πήρε τον κώδικα απ' το linux (ως συνήθως) ή το BSD (γιατί και στο freebsd υποστηρίζουν 11n και ο madwifi είναι βασισμένος στο δικό τους stack) ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι το state of the art αυτή τη στιγμή είναι εκεί και όχι στο M.T. Αν θέλετε να σκάτε φράγκα για κάτι που υπάρχει τσάμπα (κι εδώ δεν είναι σαν το turbo/fast frames/compression/nstreme klp αλλά μιλάμε για το standard προτοκολο, δεν παρέχει δηλαδή κάτι "καλύτερο" η M.T. από το Linux) και σίγουρα υπολείπεται σε features, καλά να πάθετε. Δεν είμαι acoul να σας πρίζω αλλά κάποια στιγμή το δίκτυο πρέπει να αποκτίσει και πάλι τον πειραματικό/ερευνητικό του χαρακτήρα και κάτι τέτοιο γινεται μόνο όταν αποφασίσουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και πάλι (γιατί έτσι δουλεύαμε για χρόνια πριν έρθει το MT) ελεύθερο λογισμικό.


άρε Νίκο, χειρότερος από μένα είσαι στο όραμα ώρες ώρες. όταν κάτι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις crack δεν έχει αξία για τον Έλληνα ... αντί να φτιάχνουμε το γραφικό για το ελεύθερο openwrt, voyage κλπ. κάνουμε crack το mikrotik <-- απομεινάρια της Τουρκοκρατίας --> 500 χρόνια ήταν αυτά !!

----------


## Mick Flemm

α τόσο καλά, ωραίο implementation, να το χαίρονται  ::

----------


## nvak

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα κόλλημα με την ΜΤ. 

Υπάρχουν driver και κάρτες που να σηκώνουν λίνκ σε n μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο ανάμεσα σε δύο pc ?

Αν ναι, δεν ενδιαφέρει το OS. Ας είναι και vista. Ξεκινάμε δοκιμές...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχω τις κάρτες μου και το AP που μου έδωσε η Atheros για testing στο Ηράκλειο, αν έχετε κάρτες εδώ (mini pci-e κατά προτίμηση) πείτε που και πότε, έχουμε κατάληψη κάτω και θα είμαι Αθήνα το σ/κ.

----------


## racer

1. Search the forum for WiMax
2. Read the results
3. Compare with this post
4. Deja vu!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα έρθει η ώρα του...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Θα έρθει η ώρα του...


και η δική μας ...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Θα έρθει η ώρα του... 
> 
> 
> και η δική μας ...




Τρέχει και openwrt ...

----------


## bedazzled

> 1. Search the forum for WiMax
> 2. Read the results
> 3. Compare with this post
> 4. Deja vu!!!


Τι σχέση έχει το 802.11n με το WiMax;  ::

----------


## racer

There is no connection from a technical point of view. I see it from the practical/marketing/diffusion point of view! 

WiMax used to be marketed as the next big thing in communications! Although we certainly know that it never achieved anything more than newspaper headlines.

802.11n is marketed in the same way, this thread is the best proof of that.


PS: I refuse to write in Greek.

----------


## ysam

Not to worry, your english is very good. It's good to know you learned something after all..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> 802.11n is marketed in the same way, this thread is the best proof of that.


No It's not! We got cards, we got promising indoor readings, we got Feeders live on dishes and all we need is a proper driver. 
The project is not abandoned ... it's waiting on the shelf for the final pieces to be delivered.  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Make the drivers happen, deliver it and then I'll show you all what it can do... lol

By the way, I've been testing it home (indoors) and 170 to 270 Mbps does miracles. I don't know if we ever reach these speeds outdoors but even to double the current 802.11a speeds will be a huge improvement.  ::

----------


## socrates

This is great and yes this is the fututre, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for them to publish a new bugfree driver soon.  ::

----------


## acoul

the whole situation with the new 802.11n protocol has to do with the global economy crisis along with the global warming phenomenon that affects peoples and butterflies lives with psychological consequences on the positive and proactive inspiration areas. we first carefully need to study the evolution and direction of this crisis before investing in technologies that may well find empty or troublesome market sectors and acceptance by the general consumers.

in our days it's wiser to invest in weapons and armory in general than 802.11n cards and similar gadgets ...

----------


## NetTraptor

_I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters._
Solomon Short
 ::

----------


## bedazzled

> in our days it's wiser to invest in weapons and armory in general than 802.11n cards and similar gadgets ...


When the Turks proclaim war against us, you could as well fight them with 802.11n cards and similar gadgets ... !!  :: 

(oh god, I speak like commando !!  :: )

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχει γίνει καμία δοκιμή με drivers ath9k;

Υ.Γ. Αρνούμαι να γράψω αγγλικά.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έχει γίνει καμία δοκιμή με drivers ath9k;
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αρνούμαι να γράψω αγγλικά.


Η αλήθεια είναι πως όχι μιας και απηύδησα με όλα τα άλλα. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο AP mode σε 802.11an.... απλά δεν έπαιζε. Διάβασα πριν κάτι βδομάδες στα πεταχτά για τον ath9k και εκανα μια αναδιοργανοση στο hardware υλικό μπας και κάνω καμιά δοκιμή. Το ένστικτο λέει ότι αν δεν το δω να παίζει υπογεγραμμένο δεν ξανασχολούμαι. Από την άλλη Ίσως από περίεργα να στήσω κάτι αλλά θα είναι πολύ μακριά από Production router. Δεν έχω και κανένα x86 SBC για να το βγάλω στην ταράτσα. 
Άλλα νέα λένε ότι αυτή την εβδομάδα η MT θα ανακοινώσει 802.11n support στο Czech MUM February 27-28. Έχει ξαναδείξει n testbed αλλά αλλάζουν πολλά στο n και στο software. 
Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν και κάποιες νέες αφήξεις σε 2x2Mimo. Γενικά το σκηνικό δεν έχει κάτσει ακόμη καλά. Μέσα στους επομένους 6 μήνες θα ξέρουμε αν ήταν φούσκα σίγουρα.

----------


## acoul

η ισχυρή τεχνογνωσία έχει πάει για καφέ με κάτι πεταλούδες. αν καταλάβει κανείς γιατί γίνονται ΟΛΑ αυτά ας μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> η ισχυρή τεχνογνωσία έχει πάει για καφέ με κάτι πεταλούδες. αν καταλάβει κανείς γιατί γίνονται ΟΛΑ αυτά ας μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά !!


Γιατί σε/σας βαρέθηκα/νε. Βάλε το καλά στο μυαλό σου και κανε μια στροφή 180.
Τι βλίτο είσαι εσύ ρε παιδί μου τελικά.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> η ισχυρή τεχνογνωσία έχει πάει για καφέ με κάτι πεταλούδες. αν καταλάβει κανείς γιατί γίνονται ΟΛΑ αυτά ας μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά !!
> 
> 
> Γιατί σε/σας βαρέθηκα/νε. Βάλε το καλά στο μυαλό σου και κανε μια στροφή 180.
> Τι βλίτο είσαι εσύ ρε παιδί μου τελικά.


συνήθως τα βλίτα είναι αυτά που θεωρούν τους άλλους βλίτα ... μπορεί να είναι και το ανάποδο ... πάντως τα βλίτα είναι άκακα ίσως και άτακτα. άλλοι κάνουν τα άκομψα και την πληρώνουν τα βλίτα !! τώρα άμα κάποια στιγμή ξεσηκωθούν τα βλίτα θα αρχίσει να έχει ενδιαφέρον το πράμα ...  ::

----------


## Neuro

Από μία μέρα ban και στους 2 σας.

----------


## commando



----------

